# Add New Zone to Existing System



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Is there an online source that would help explain how to add a zone to my existing irrigation? I understand how it all works, but I've never added a new zone and want to make sure I'm not missing anything.

For context, I want to add a zone that'll be all drip line irrigation for a new backyard flower bed I just created that is approximately 4' wide and about 30' long.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you're needing to add a valve onto your existing manifold setup it's very much dependent on how much space you have in your valve box and how the existing manifold is set up. Ideally they'd have something stubbed out for a future zone, but that would be quite the luxury. Post a pic of your manifold.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

While your in the manifold there are a couple of additional things to check on the electrical side as well. How many wires do you have in the box, is it 4 and 1 common wire or 6 in 1 common wire etc. You will also need to have room for the zone on your existing controller or you'll have to potentially change controllers.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Since I'm doing the same thing currently I will try to share as much as possible. I'm trying to add a zone for my front lawn as I currently have one dry spot the front is a little wider than the back so I want to add one rotor in the middle that goes 360 and then put it on a separate zone so later I can trench back and add a row of rotors down the middle of the lawn.



I don't have room on my manifold but I plan on using the line off the first valve which is the only non Hunter valve I have. Then use a two manifold box and add a valve with a pressure reducer for my drip in the front.

My line has 7 wires in it so I have two extra orange and white. To make a long story short I will have to hook the orange line up to my new valve.



I only have 12 zones currently and I have a 16 zone controller so the orange line is in the picture I will hook that to zone 13. Zone one will be my 360 and zone 13 will become my flower bed drip.

To top it off, I'm planning on changing my back flow pipe to metal vs. pvc so I can edge better around it and move it closer to the house as 1 rotor currently hits it potentially causing more dry spots.



To make a long story short plumb your valve in wire it up and enjoy.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for chiming in, gentlemen.

@Utk03analyst, very cool of you to share. Always helps to see what and how others are doing.


----------

